# 2 mystery plants



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

1st Plant. Looks like my purple bamboo but it's green.









2nd plant. It's the scraggly curly one behind the straight grass. I just got it today and it's curled from being in the box.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first looks like a _Hedyotis_ species.

I can't commit to an answer on the second. If you can give it a while to straighten out and so on that would help.


----------

